
Why SaaS Companies Can't Win on Features and Must Win on Brand - bhyam
https://www.codementor.io/blog/david-cancel-brand-is-more-important-than-features-2xd6q3oiuk
======
nhance
This whole thing feels like an advertisement. Why is it on HN?

~~~
bdcravens
I didn't get that feel. Codementor had some calls to action, but that's common
for content marketing; there's a lot of similar articles here where a
developer is selling their ebook or course while providing good value in the
article. As for it being an ad for Drift, I didn't get that; it felt similar
to something you'd read on Indie Hackers.

------
jitl
I dig the Codementor advertisements after every other paragraph.

~~~
bdcravens
I counted 3 (+1 in top caption) in the entire article. Probably less intrusive
than typical newsletter popup so common among lean startups (disclosure: I've
done work for Codementor in the past)

